# Dingo Bones



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Must say I can keep my bully busy for hours on a dingo bone. I bought her one the other night, and gave it to her when I got home. My mistake! It was midnight and she kepts me up. Finally had to put it up at 2 A.M. and give the rest to her the next morning.

She has been busy on the new one I bought her tonight since I got home from the store. Oh, how she loves them. (haha)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Those are rawhide bones right? Be really careful with rawhide and APBT's as hey get older. They can cause blockages if they eat big pieces, real bones like leg bones are great. either bone will keep you up at night though! lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

raw hides dont last around here... real bones dont last more than an hour and a half the only "bone" that has lasted is the nylabone


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I will not feed rawhides,* too many choking risks. Local shelter doesn't allow
them to be given to their dogs because several dogs almost died from them when they gave them out. Luckily they have a vet on location.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Those are rawhide bones right? Be really careful with rawhide and APBT's as hey get older. They can cause blockages if they eat big pieces, real bones like leg bones are great. either bone will keep you up at night though! lol


:goodpost: x 2

If your wanting something for your dog(s) to chew on go to a local butcher shop, usually they will give you a good price on some leg bones with some meat still on there. The occasional time i do give my dogs treats my local shop will give them to me for free as they would just be tossed anyway.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Be careful with leg bones(weight bearing bones) some dogs wear down or
break teeth on them. Knuckle bones are safer, but still be careful. I have to take mine away as soon as they eat the meat off.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

What's a Dingo bone?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

its those raw hide tied bone things kinda clear white raw hide on the outside red raw hide on the inside


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

OH, THOSE! 

mine only get fresh bones and antler chews. 
I don't trust raw hides and with good reason.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I wasn't aware they were bad for her... I thought they were good for her teething... She really enjoys them. I buy her all sorts of chew toys, but she prefers those.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

my dogs have always had raw hide and we never had a problem, my oldest dog being 14 raw hide monthly never choked or anything but be on the safe side, if you wanna let her finish it just so you dont waste the money you spent on it just keep an eye on her when shes chewing on it, and when you cant keep an eye on her get her a nylabone or a fresh antler(if its left to dry for like more than 2 years it'll splinter and thats bad so the fresher the better some one here can correct me if im wrong) or raw cow bone or something. also may want to try bully sticks


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't give mine rawhide or real bones for fear of blockages, or splinters. The male seems exceptionally strong... so even nyla bones are not an option...he destroys them quickly. Gave him a red Kong a couple of months ago and he had it in pieces in minutes....so the only chew I give them now are black kongs.
Which the male basically has no interest in...I suppose because he can't destroy them.
They've become ' fetch' toys.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> Be careful with leg bones(weight bearing bones) some dogs wear down or
> break teeth on them. Knuckle bones are safer, but still be careful. I have to take mine away as soon as they eat the meat off.


Leg bones are really hard but we are talking about APBT's not mixed breeds. APBT have strong teeth and while they can wear down a bit over time they hold up really well since they were bred to have strong grips and healthy teeth. Now breeds like Malinios have really soft teeth and they wear down quickly and you would want to avoid hard chews. Knuckles are actually just as dangerous since they break off into smaller pieces and chocking is not the main hazard but getting an intestinal blockage is the problem. Knuckle bones break off into smaller chunks and that is what you want to avoid. Bones like nylabones and leg bones do not.



PRSweetKandi said:


> I wasn't aware they were bad for her... I thought they were good for her teething... She really enjoys them. I buy her all sorts of chew toys, but she prefers those.


Puppies are ok with raw hides but I just avoid them since they can cause blockages.



Joewilly said:


> I don't give mine rawhide or real bones for fear of blockages, or splinters. The male seems exceptionally strong... so even nyla bones are not an option...he destroys them quickly. Gave him a red Kong a couple of months ago and he had it in pieces in minutes....so the only chew I give them now are black kongs.
> Which the male basically has no interest in...I suppose because he can't destroy them.
> They've become ' fetch' toys.


Nylabones really? I have really aggressive chewers and that is the only thing they can have. Do you get the largest non edible they have? like the durables?

Try the large Galilieo bone, I have had one of these for 2 years and it is smaller but still safe

DuraChew Galileo® Bone | Product Finder | By Product Type | Nylabone

Also the durables again the largest they make, the monster or souper size

DuraChew? Bone - Chicken | Product Finder | By Product Type | Nylabone


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and the summing up of things. 

Really appreciate it.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

....................


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Nylabones really? I have really aggressive chewers and that is the only thing they can have. Do you get the largest non edible they have? like the durables?
> 
> Try the large Galilieo bone, I have had one of these for 2 years and it is smaller but still safe
> 
> ...


Thanks
I don't think I tried Galileo, I'd remember the name, I'll try it. All I remember is that the nylabones I tried were rated appropriate for the strongest chewers, the male destroyed his, so I didn't give the female hers...gave it to the Westie down the street.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

i dont give raw hides either, it gets scissored up and swallowed and the vomit is an absolute bear to clean up. really does a number to the carpet


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

zohawn said:


> i dont give raw hides either, it gets scissored up and swallowed and the vomit is an absolute bear to clean up. really does a number to the carpet


I havent had that problem yet.... LOL


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

dont ever buy the compressed raw hide bones, especially the dyed kinds


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

zohawn said:


> dont ever buy the compressed raw hide bones, especially the dyed kinds


Thanks for your input


----------



## brndnewo01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I work for UPG (the company that produces dingo bones) and i would not recommend them for any heavy chewers. I get them for free and still will not let my dogs have them. Get an uncooked soup bone or antler chew, your dog will go crazy for it.


----------

